# Gold Onger Watch



## theanimallover (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi

I got left a watch some years back the maker is ONGER.

I've not found out anything about it on the internet, and wondered if this was a Russian watch? It was from my grandmother who was Polish - so perhaps Polish?

If anyone has heard of it, is it a good make? I'm looking to sell it and wasn't sure if the gold was worth more than the watch.

Thanks in advance.

Karen


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

theanimallover said:


> Hi
> 
> I got left a watch some years back the maker is ONGER.
> 
> ...


Post some pictures it may helpÂ


----------



## theanimallover (Sep 24, 2010)

martinzx said:


> theanimallover said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


----------



## theanimallover (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh dear, I'm not doing very well. I took some pictures, but can't upload them...

I can only see the option of a weblink to pictures.


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

theanimallover said:


> Oh dear, I'm not doing very well. I took some pictures, but can't upload them...
> 
> I can only see the option of a weblink to pictures.


Uploading instructions are at the top of the main watch forum thread.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

theanimallover said:


> Oh dear, I'm not doing very well. I took some pictures, but can't upload them...
> 
> I can only see the option of a weblink to pictures.


http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=13637

here is the link explaining howÂ


----------



## theanimallover (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks.

Here is a link to the pic.

My link

It says on the watch face '17 jewels' then Ingablog (I think) and Swiss.

Thanks!

K


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

theanimallover said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Here is a link to the pic.
> 
> ...


Well I am quite certain it is not Russian, is very beautiful BTW, 17 Jewels , Incabloc movement, and its made in Switzerland,

Maybe Onger Â is a Jewler/Watchmaker who made the watch??

I like you cannot find any info, it would be a shame to sell for scrap gold, but thats not my decision, I would recommend you keep

it if possible, because you may regret it later, when I was much younger I sold a gold watch that was left to me by my grandfather I wouldÂ

have bought it back 100 times if I could....................but its gone...........................

Good luck whatever you choose to do, maybe some other member may able to tell you more

best regards MartinÂ


----------



## theanimallover (Sep 24, 2010)

Thank you Martin.

I think you are right, I'll keep hold of it.

It's just not the sort of watch I would wear and I'd need it made smaller - and I don't think my son would appreciate me handing it down to him either!

But It doesn't seem right to sell a working watch for scrap. I think we are all going to regret the amount of 'melting' that is going on right now - we won't have any old jewellery or cutlery left for the next generation!

K


----------

